# Nook Color refurb $139 free s/h @ Buy.com & Overstock.com



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Heading says it all. Still the best ereader/android tablet with a CM7 or N2A sd card.

Buy.com does charge sales tax, but shipping is free.

Also at Overstock with coupon code 210574:

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Nook-Color-by-Barnes-Noble-Digital-eBook-Reader-Certified-Pre-Owned/5924200/product.html


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  I ordered mine today and B&N said that one you register it with them you get the full year.  I have been going back and forth fire/nook and this pushed e over the edge.  I have had every kindle that has come out until now.  I am going to give Barnes and noble some of my money this time even though the new nook color will be here soon.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you Melody for calling B&N to clarify about the 1yr warranty when you register it. 

Most of these have come direct from B&N warehouse, and appear to be brand new.

Another thing to note, because of the cheap prices featured on Daily Steals, sales volume is great, so shipping can be a little slow. Just so you know ahead of time.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Changed header as now on sale at Buy.com per my newsletter today, and also noted by Cnet.

Cnet references Overstock.com as listed above


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered a Nook Color yesterday for my mom and just ordered one for myself today - from Overstock.com.  I plan to root both. (I rooted my cell phone and now that I feel pretty comfortable with that, I think the Nook will be much easier to root.)   Thanks for the code!


----------

